# 2018 Winter Olympics Thread



## BloodStripe (Feb 3, 2018)

Figured it might be a good idea to start an Olympics thread. I also didnt see this anywhere on here, but some of you might know him. Green Beret And Olympic Bobsled Hopeful Nathan Weber Will Stop At Nothing To Achieve His Olympic Dream


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 3, 2018)

Can't Wait....I have always enjoyed the winter Olympics

enjoy the Biathlon....course the female curling teams are....well...hot


----------



## Gunz (Feb 3, 2018)

The Olympic Channel has been running the World Cup events. I'm watching the women's downhill at the Alpine World Cup right now. Mikaela Shiffrin, Breezy Johnson, Tina Weirather....yeah, hot tamales.


----------



## CDG (Feb 4, 2018)

Until they come out with bikini snowboarding, or snow volleyball, or hot tub wrestling, the winter Olympics has nothing on the summer Games.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 7, 2018)

Winter Olympics is much better than the Summer because it's not as bloated with sports that shouldn't be in it, like basketball and sevens.


----------



## AWP (Feb 8, 2018)

"What is this shit? Curling? WTF is that?"







"This looks pretty cool. Guess I can sit down for a moment."


----------



## policemedic (Feb 8, 2018)

Is the Women's Freestyle Singles and Pairs Pole Dancing event a summer or winter sport?  Can't remember....


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 8, 2018)

I love the Olympics and the Winter Olympics are the absolute best, hands down!

Coverage for these games should be amazing:
How to Watch the Olympics


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 9, 2018)

Such childish bullshit. 

Skater Shani Davis boycotts olympic opening in race row | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Such childish bullshit.
> 
> Skater Shani Davis boycotts olympic opening in race row | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Such childish bullshit.
> 
> Skater Shani Davis boycotts olympic opening in race row | Daily Mail Online


Fuck that guy.  What a douche.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 9, 2018)

This reminds me of a statement poking fun at extreme leftism, in situations like this involving a woman and a minority, who is right? You pick the woman you are making a positive statement on feminism but you're a racist for not choosing the guy especially during something as symbolic and meaningful as BHM. But if you choose the guy It's supporting the patriarchy and demonstrating the ever present effect of toxic masculinity. I don't know, just thinking out loud. 


In regards to the guy, maybe practice and focus on winning a coin flip in 2020 if it means that much to him. 🤔


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> This reminds me of a statement poking fun at extreme leftism,_* in situations like this involving a woman and a minority, who is right? You pick the woman you are making a positive statement on feminism but you're a racist for not choosing the guy *_especially during something as symbolic and meaningful as BHM. But if you choose the guy It's supporting the patriarchy and demonstrating the ever present effect of toxic masculinity. I don't know, just thinking out loud.
> 
> 
> In regards to the guy, maybe practice and focus on winning a coin flip in 2020 if it means that much to him. 🤔




Bloody good post.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2018)

Shawty want a thug (she lick me like a, I like that)
Bottles in the club (I like that)
Shawty wanna hump (haha)
You know I like to touch your lovely lady lumps
(Come on, yeah)


----------



## AWP (Feb 9, 2018)

Women curlers: Hot and they know how to use a broom.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 9, 2018)

Wait until y'all see the women skiers.  You be like curl...what?


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 9, 2018)

AWP said:


> Women curlers: Hot and they know how to use a broom.



it's how limber they are


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 10, 2018)

Opening ceremony.... 

First we had the fake Prince symbol streetlights in the Superbowl.  Now we have a fake, for tv only skymap and prerecorded "performance" for tv only.  Not a fan at all of that crap!  Boo!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 10, 2018)

Mikaela is a goddesss....lower case g!!!!!!!

That interview with her and her mom didn't make me cry and you can't prove it.....


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 10, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Opening ceremony....
> 
> First we had the fake Prince symbol streetlights in the Superbowl.  Now we have a fake, for tv only skymap and prerecorded "performance" for tv only.  Not a fan at all of that crap!  Boo!


We tried to watch some of it, quickly became bored and ended up changing channel to watch Expedition Unknown LOL.


----------



## Dame (Feb 10, 2018)

Love this routine. I guess they are taking out the lift where she ends up with her legs wrapped around his head. Bummer.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 10, 2018)

I met Lindsey Vonn this morning at Food Lion.....true story!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2018)

Dame said:


> Love this routine. I guess they are taking out the lift *where she ends up with her legs wrapped around his head.* Bummer.



As advertised at 2:28 seconds!


----------



## Dame (Feb 10, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> As advertised at 2:28 seconds!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 21404


What? You thought I was kidding? 
I don't kid about stuff like that, Marine.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2018)

Dame said:


> What? You thought I was kidding?
> I don't kid about stuff like that, Marine.



I should have known better.  LOL

But...I was prepared to drop serious hate if I found you were trolling us with potential skater porn and then it wasn't there!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2018)

For the Active Duty folks....

ARMY & AIR FORCE EXCHANGE SERVICE TEAMS UP WITH COMCAST NBCUNIVERSAL TO PROVIDE U.S. MILITARY SERVICE MEMBERS ACCESS TO OLYMPIC STREAMING COVERAGE

The Army & Air Force Exchange Service and NBC Olympics said today that U.S. service members worldwide would again be able to watch Olympic streaming coverage from their desktop and personal devices when NBCUniversal presents the XXIII Olympic Winter Games from PyeongChang, South Korea, in February 2018. This benefit is provided to current U.S. Military service members, including Navy, Army, Air Force, Marines, and Coast Guard, including active duty, Guard, Reserve, and honorably-discharged veterans by Comcast NBCUniversal, and in partnership with local Cable, Satellite, dMVPD, and Telco providers.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 10, 2018)

of course, Speed skating has recently caught my eye.....


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 10, 2018)

For me, it's all about the female biathlon athletes. They like to shoot guns, have really nice asses, and they are constantly bent over.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 10, 2018)

This forum is so awesome.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 10, 2018)

Watching snowboarding slope style earlier and one of the Americans, Kyle Mack, had his waistline of his pants below his ass. Disrespectful to all of us.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I met Lindsey Vonn this morning at Food Lion.....true story!!!!



A remarkable claim without evidence - you're in touch with the times, amigo.  

Requesting Trump thread cross points.

  Did she have on the skis??


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 10, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> Did she have on the skis??



Oh for sure he is going to say "And nothing else".


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> We tried to watch some of it, quickly became bored and ended up changing channel to watch Expedition Unknown LOL.



Josh is a fun guy. The opening ceremonies were lame.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I met Lindsey Vonn this morning at Food Lion.....true story!!!!




Jessie Diggins. Just sayin.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Jessie Diggins. Just sayin.



You are a man of culture and nuanced taste, do you have any grey poupon by chance?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 10, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> You are a man of culture and nuanced taste, do you have any grey poupon by chance?


 
But of course. 😜


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 10, 2018)

Such dedication! It's like Tom Cruise on Ice!
The Faces of Figure Skating


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 10, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Such dedication! It's like Tom Cruise on Ice!
> The Faces of Figure Skating


Tom Cruise, yes...

Perhaps these are the moments that the alien souls are leaving the skater's bodies to board the DC-8 to rejoin the Galactic Confederacy.

I've made strained faces for less...


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 10, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> I've made strained faces for less...



So did I. Thank God for fibre capsules.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 11, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> A remarkable claim without evidence - you're in touch with the times, amigo.
> 
> Requesting Trump thread cross points.
> 
> Did she have on the skis??




She had her skis.  I'm going back today to meet Chloe Kim.  I'll bring my camera this time....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2018)

Last night was ice dancing. My wife ("Mrs Weasley") likes the ice dancing. I watched for 20 min then decided to take the bottle of Jack Daniels out to the garage and sit at my workbench and do some sippin' ... straight up, no ice. X-D


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 11, 2018)

^ Good call.  

While I love the Winter Olympics, I can do with figure skating/ice dancing and shuffleboar....I mean curling.  These first couple days have been a slow to start but things will pick up considerably once the alpine events get rolling.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2018)

I've actually grown to like curling now that I've learned more about the game, the strategy and the Scottish women's curling team.

I love ski jumping and downhill; been watching the world cup events for some weeks. Hockey I love. And cross-country skiing because I know how grueling it is. I also dig biathlon but think they should ramp up to 7.62 NATO and 500 yards, lol.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 11, 2018)

The best thing about the Winter Olympics is that crowd of absolutely mental cheerleaders that the North Koreans brought with them.

Who knew the fear of execution could result in such efficient routines?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 11, 2018)

Mens 5k speed skating was BA.....props to the Netherlands...

Katie Couric is stupid.

Climate change.....this might be the coldest winter olympics ever.....


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 11, 2018)

Poccington said:


> The best thing about the Winter Olympics is that crowd of absolutely mental cheerleaders that the North Koreans brought with them.
> 
> Who knew the fear of execution could result in such efficient routines?




Brit Hume expresses how I feel about some of the media North Korea"fan boy" coverage of these Olympics.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2018)

Huh. 

I kiss Bob costas. 

#MyOlympicSurprise


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 11, 2018)

I enjoyed watching the women's biathlon with my two month old nephew yesterday. 

Sometimes I do think they should up the cal to .308 though


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2018)

Never saw this coming, but it sure makes sense.

US unexpectedly replaces entire Olympic Skating Team with Marine lance corporals

PYEONGCHANG, South Korea — Just days after the Winter Olympics kicked off, the United States has unexpectedly replaced its entire Skating Team with Marine lance corporals, sources confirmed today.

It’s just the latest move by Washington to show support and appreciation for U.S. troops, officials say. Although many questioned the abilities of the all-Marine team, their superiors and peers alike all described their skating abilities as “prolific.”


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 11, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Watching snowboarding slope style earlier and one of the Americans, Kyle Mack, had his waistline of his pants below his ass. Disrespectful to all of us.


You’re all over the place. One post you’re pumped about Olympian’s butts, the next you’re lamenting the same thing? Make up your mind! Are you an ass man or not?!?


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 11, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Mens 5k speed skating was BA.....props to the Netherlands...
> 
> Katie Couric is stupid.
> 
> Climate change.....this might be the coldest winter olympics ever.....


You’re confusing weather and climate ya dork.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 11, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> You’re confusing weather and climate ya dork.



You rite!!!!!  I'm just mad Mikaela cant ski cause of neg 30 wind chills.....

I know global warming is causing it to be colder cause of science and shit.....

Anywho...Norway said l'll see yer cold and crush the gold!!!!!!


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 11, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> You’re all over the place. One post you’re pumped about Olympian’s butts, the next you’re lamenting the same thing? Make up your mind! Are you an ass man or not?!?



In fairness ( as Jerry Springer would say), the Marine was specifically referring to 'female' Olympians in post #28. While I don't share his bacchanalian enthusiasm for _toned_ glutei (I prefer some maximus jiggly for my squiggly), his point was clear...


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 11, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> In fairness ( as Jerry Springer would say), the Marine was specifically referring to 'female' Olympians in post #28. While I don't share his bacchanalian enthusiasm for _toned_ glutei (I prefer some maximus jiggly for my squiggly), his point was clear...


I was just trying to get to the bottom of the matter my friend.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 11, 2018)

amlove21 said:


> You’re all over the place. One post you’re pumped about Olympian’s butts, the next you’re lamenting the same thing? Make up your mind! Are you an ass man or not?!?



Fuck it, it's the winter. What happens in the field stays in the field. 😉


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 11, 2018)

... And what is an ass, but a shit sandwich?

Butt, lower back on topic...


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I kiss Bob costas.



Do tell...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> Do tell...


SON OF A....


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 11, 2018)

The puns in here are asinine.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 11, 2018)

Some people here should be anal-ysed.


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 11, 2018)

I agree, where are those analysts when we need them. This could really start up an analogical study for the ages.


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 11, 2018)

Good interactive map for live medal count

Olympics 2018


----------



## 256 (Feb 12, 2018)

Frank S. said:


> bacchanalian enthusiasm



I not only had to look up what "bacchanalian" meant, I had to hear how to say it.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 12, 2018)

Florida173 said:


> Good interactive map for live medal count
> 
> Olympics 2018



What the hell--Norway is kicking our ass in the total medal count??


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 12, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> What the hell--Norway is kicking our ass in the total medal count??



So is Canada.  And it hasn't been updated with our latest Gold.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> What the hell--Norway is kicking our ass in the total medal count??



Respectfully, sir...it _is_ winter ❄️ and it _is_ Norway 🇳🇴 ⛷⛸


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 12, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> So is Canada.  And it hasn't been updated with our latest Gold.



Well, I mean, Canada is literally North America, with emphasis on the _America_, so we're just going to go ahead and culturally appropriate all of your medals too.

eh?


----------



## AWP (Feb 12, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Well, I mean, Canada is literally North America, with emphasis on the _America_,



CONTINENTAL APPROPRIATION!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 12, 2018)

2018 Army Olympians in PyeongChang | GoArmy.com

Army has a very strong presence in bobsledding and luge events.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 12, 2018)

Chloe Kim just slayed everyone in round 1!!!!!


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Feb 12, 2018)

I love the halfpipe (and snowboarding in general) so it excites me to see so many Americans in the top 5!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 12, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Chloe Kim just slayed everyone in round 1!!!!!



Cute girl. Awesome run. The Americans are all over this. 'Murica.

EDIT.  She just nailed Gold 👍😜


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 12, 2018)

Scary looking crash during the men's Alpine Combined. Glad to see he's "okay."


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 13, 2018)

Shaun White just said suk it Sochi.....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 13, 2018)

Shaun White...still the biggest badass ever on the Halfpipe.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 13, 2018)

I guess we have to wait a few more days for the women to put on their skis for downhill events. Dang weather.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 13, 2018)

Dame said:


> Love this routine. I guess they are taking out the lift where she ends up with her legs wrapped around his head. Bummer.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Shaun White just said suk it Sochi.....




Then he said suk it American flag  Jesus, Shaun...It wasn't intentional but it was pretty fucking hard to watch...

Internet explodes after Shaun White drags American flag on ground


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> .It wasn't intentional but it was pretty fucking hard to watch...



LOL - I was watching last night and yelling at the TV, "Would SOMEONE please take that fucking flag from him!?!....Ahhwh geeze...don't step on it!"

I'll give the dude a pass though.  He's a dopey stoner that somehow got his favorite sport activity into the Olympics and crushed it.   He was proud as hell to wave that flag around and likely wasn't paying attention in civics during "flag code" class.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2018)

Canada is kicking ass this year with 10 total medals.  Don't worry America, you'll do better next time.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 14, 2018)

Yeah, I noticed him allowing it to touch the ground, but it isn't that big of a deal to me...especially when there are people burning it, peeing on it, and doing whatever they want with it.

He was doing it out of ignorance and not to make a political statement or to intentionally desecrate it.

I can get over it and he did excellent representing us! I am glad he won.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Canada is kicking ass this year with 10 total medals.  Don't worry America, you'll do better next time.




cunt wanker moose beaver


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2018)

Agoge said:


> Yeah, I noticed him allowing it to touch the ground, but it isn't that big of a deal to me...especially when there are people burning it, peeing on it, and doing whatever they want with it.
> 
> He was doing it out of ignorance and not to make a political statement or to intentionally desecrate it.
> 
> I can get over it and he did excellent representing us! I am glad he won.




Yeah, I cringed a little when he was stepping on it...but mostly because I knew he was gonna get a ration of shit over it from overly sensitive patriots. In the excitement of the moment, he was super-amped and not thinking about flag etiquette.

He's still the biggest badass on a slick and so much fun to watch.


----------



## Fl_Ag (Feb 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> He's a dopey stoner that somehow got his favorite sport activity into the Olympics and crushed it.



Out of genuine interest, what criteria would everyone like to see used to determine whether or not something should or should not be an Olympic sport? I am certain the Ancient Greeks could not have dreamt up half the modern events we have in the Summer and Winter games.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2018)

Fl_Ag said:


> I am certain the Ancient Greeks could not have dreamt up half the modern events we have in the Summer and Winter games.



The Ancient Greeks did not have to worry about billion dollar TV contracts and keeping younger viewers interested in watching. 

For 2020 they’ve added skateboarding and surfing; I shit you not. Meanwhile there was a genuine push (failed) to eliminate wrestling.  

Add 3-Gun. That I would actually watch and pay attention to.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 14, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Add 3-Gun. That I would actually watch and pay attention to.



Nancy Pelosi would have a coronary.

My suggestion for summer games would be Team freefall. Maybe even wingsuit stuff. Im serious.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 15, 2018)

Mikaela Shiffrin rocked the GS.   Well done.  Look for her to pick up another gold tomorrow.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 15, 2018)

Shiffrin and the flag done right. :)


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 15, 2018)

I watched the Canada/Switzerland hockey game last night. So many names I thought/hoped I'd forgotten! Rene Bourque, being useless for the Avs, makes a comeback! I wanted to forget him. 

So many old men. It's literally all the guys who were too old for the NHL but have some life left so are playing in Europe. It was a boring game. 

I might watch more women's.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 15, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I watched the Canada/Switzerland hockey game last night. So many names I thought/hoped I'd forgotten! Rene Bourque, being useless for the Avs, makes a comeback! I wanted to forget him.
> 
> So many old men. It's literally all the guys who were too old for the NHL but have some life left so are playing in Europe. It was a boring game.
> 
> I might watch more women's.



We will still get Gold...


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 15, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Mikaela Shiffrin rocked the GS.   Well done.  Look for her to pick up another gold tomorrow.



She's only 23 and has already won 41 races in her young career. For ref, Vonn is 31 and has won 81.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 15, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> We will still get Gold...



We'll see.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 15, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Mikaela Shiffrin rocked the GS.   Well done.  Look for her to pick up another gold tomorrow.



So badd A....MS is up next for repeat golds....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2018)

Someone took the time to write my, "why I hate NBC having the Olympics" letter for me.

*Is NBC Sabotaging Its Own Winter Olympics 2018 Streaming Options?*


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 17, 2018)

Bwaahaha!  The Canada and Germany digs are pretty funny....





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=239025579999641


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 17, 2018)

^--  That was awesome


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2018)

Rachel Homan, Canadian women's curling...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 18, 2018)

I


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 18, 2018)

Concur.  very disappointed in the coverage of these Olympics.

There has also been a fair amount of discussion around attendance, which is poor at many events.  This is due to a lot of factors, many of which are probably centered around the choice of venue/host country, but it takes away from these Olympics.  

As I said earlier, I'm a huge fan of the winter Olympics but this one is just missing "spark", "hook" or whatever.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Concur.  very disappointed in the coverage of these Olympics.
> 
> There has also been a fair amount of discussion around attendance, which is poor at many events.  This is due to a lot of factors, many of which are probably centered around the choice of venue/host country, but it takes away from these Olympics.
> 
> As I said earlier, I'm a huge fan of the winter Olympics but this one is just missing "spark", "hook" or whatever.




Five minutes of coverage, then five minutes of commercials, then five minutes of coverage etc etc...


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Five minutes of coverage, then five minutes of commercials, then five minutes of coverage etc etc...



The NBC Sports app has worked well for me. I simply cast it to my TV. There are still commercials but I've been able to watch my favorite events, to include ones I've missed.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 18, 2018)

Heres a scary thought. Getting your grape squeezed between the thighs of a female speed skater.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Heres a scary thought. Getting your grape squeezed between the thighs of a female speed skater.



I dated an ice skater for about 5 minutes.  It was a good 5 minutes.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 18, 2018)

Ill see your speed skater and raise you a gymnast.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> Ill see your speed skater and raise you a gymnast.



Well done, brother.  The skater was fun, but I (like most guys) can only imagine the gymnast.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I dated an ice skater for about 5 minutes.  It was a good 5 minutes.



Nobody cares that you dated Adam Rippon mate.


----------



## CQB (Feb 19, 2018)

A Russian Bronze Medalist in Curling (WTF) gets sent to the naughty corner. Meldonium burns more Glucose than Oxygen (or Vodka, my belief), particularly in short duration events such as sprints & the increase of endurance. but it's still a line ball. 

Effects of Meldonium on Athletes Are Hazy


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2018)

CQB said:


> A Russian Bronze Medalist in Curling (WTF) gets sent to the naughty corner.


CURLING?  You've got to be shitting me!

Nope.  LOL

https://deadspin.com/russian-curling-bronze-medalist-aleksandr-krushelnitcki-1823125868


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2018)

Elizabeth Swaney's Halfpipe on skis...Check out the video 

Bad American skier games the system to make Olympics


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> CURLING?  You've got to be shitting me!


----------



## Dame (Feb 19, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Elizabeth Swaney's Halfpipe on skis...Check out the video
> 
> Bad American skier games the system to make Olympics


Holy shit. I LOVED that! Seriously. Not joking. Bucket list item crossed off.

Two more Olympians who did it their way:
Mexico's German Madrazo just delivered the most dramatic last-place finish of all time


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2018)

Canada and Germany just tied for the 2 man bobsleed Gold. Wowzers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2018)

I don’t care enough about the Olympics to get riled up about this, but it is fucked that these folks are here in place of someone else and are choosing not to do an event because they don’t want to.  

American Olympic skiers are slammed for shunning event | Daily Mail Online


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2018)

"I'm not drunk, I'm Canadian." 

Olympic curler’s husband double-fisting his third and fourth beers at 9 a.m. is a legend


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 19, 2018)

The Lindey Vonn/ POTUS supporting troll hate after she didn't medal in the GS - yikes. 

Why anyone listens to a pro athlete about politics commentary at all I will never see a genuinely good reason for.  To say there are better uses of time is an understatement, IMO.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 19, 2018)

Watching the two man bobsled...always fun to watch.

GO GERMANY!!


Update: HOLY CRAP A TIE FOR GOLD....WELL DONE CANADA AND GERMANY!!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 19, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I don’t care enough about the Olympics to get riled up about this, but it is fucked that these folks are here in place of someone else and are choosing not to do an event because they don’t want to.
> 
> American Olympic skiers are slammed for shunning event | Daily Mail Online


Here's my take:

Shiffrin is the future of the U.S. skiing and the sport.  The weather delays have screwed with planning significantly.  She backed out of DH as a result so that she can focus on Combined.  She is a awesome - both in skill and the way she carries herself.  She's a great ambassador.  Anyone criticizing her right now has no idea what they're talking about.

Ligety is the greatest GS skier ever from our country and revolutionized the sport...  but he's done.  He said this was his last Olympics but it may very well have been his last ski race.  He has a new son.  He's just coming back off 2 years of injury.  He's older.  His heart just isn't in it the way it once was.  I think he's done.

Vonn is a diva (not a compliment).  While I respect her skiing results, I can't stand her; nor do most that are close to the sport that know/met her.  My viewpoint long predates any of her pre-Olympic comments she made.  Mine views are shaped by her self-absorbed personality (inflated self worth) which has grown increasingly nauseating over the past several years.  She has some misplaced view that she is drop-dead gorgeous and some kind of irresistible sexpot.  Nope.  Not even a little.  She's lost any appeal she once had but is so disconnected from reality that she can't recognize this.  She is flat annoying; nails on a chalkboard.  Her comment about not racing because she couldn't medal is not surprising and helps illustrate why I can't stand her.  I'm sure there is a perfect word/description/term for her but it escapes me.

Team slalom event is a new event.  Many are trying to figure it out.  They're also in mid-season of the World Cup.  So, with all the schedule changes, etc.  I don't have a huge issue with it from that perspective.   However, if the only reason you don't participate is because you might not medal, well, that's a pretty shitty viewpoint.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Here's my take:
> (Whole Post)



Thank you for taking the time to type that out. I learned a few things.


----------



## BloodStripe (Feb 19, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Here's my take:
> 
> Shiffrin is the future of the U.S. skiing and the sport.  The weather delays have screwed with planning significantly.  She backed out of DH as a result so that she can focus on Combined.  She is a awesome - both in skill and the way she carries herself.  She's a great ambassador.  Anyone criticizing her right now has no idea what they're talking about.
> 
> ...



You take back those mean words about Uncle Ted. He's done whenever he says he's done! 

But seriously, what you all said is soo true. Vonn is one of the best skiers of all time. Male or female but she's clearly fuming that she is no longer the face of the U.S. Women's Ski Team. With Ted more than likely done in a year or two, she will be the face of the entire team soon. If you look at FIS as a whole, most of the stars are in their early to mid 30's; dare I say that in two years time, barring any major injuries, Shiffrin will be the face of FIS.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 19, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> You take back those mean words about Uncle Ted. He's done whenever he says he's done!




I love Ted....but...  you can just see it in his skiing and his responses to his performance.  Two years on the sidelines is an eternity.  I would love to see him come back...  but... I don't think it's going to happen.  His head isn't in it nor is his heart.  It's Hirscher's world now.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 19, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> But seriously, what you all said is soo true. Vonn is one of the best skiers of all time. Male or female but she's clearly fuming that she is no longer the face of the U.S. Women's Ski Team. With Ted more than likely done in a year or two, she will be the face of the entire team soon. If you look at FIS as a whole, most of the stars are in their early to mid 30's; dare I say that in two years time, barring any major injuries, Shiffrin will be the face of FIS.


Yep.  Vonn is one of the best and when all is said and done may even be THE best of all time.  But her star is fading fast.   She's is the twilight of her career. At some level I think she knows it and at some level it's a distraction for her.  Shiffrin is the future and Vonn is struggling hard to come to grips with that fact, especially with Mikaela's huge entry into speed events at the beginning of this season.  Shiffrin came into Vonn's house, sts, and owned her.  The two are very different from each other in many ways and, at only 22, if Mikaela stays healthy and continues her pace, she will crush Vonn's records.

Vonn opted to skip the previous couple World Cup races leading into the Olympics stating the Olympics were her entire focus.  With that approach, is anything less than gold a complete failure on her part?  It's interesting because she seems to have no problem creating her own distractions with clothing launches, relationships, etc.   Today, it was whining about the fact that her parents travelled 6,000 miles and couldn't watch her DH training run.  "It's all about me, it's all about me".  Man, I don't like that chick.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2018)

Watching Vonn's run just now...yikes! That was ugly.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2018)

AWP said:


> Watching Vonn's run just now...yikes! That was ugly.



She has become so hateable the past few years.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 20, 2018)

What happened?  My girls are watching skating?


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> What happened?  My girls are watching skating?



Don't tell me AFN is ahead of the curve for once unless I'm seeing a women's downhill that has already run.

---



Ooh-Rah said:


> She has become so hateable the past few years.



Her corners compared to other skiers, those were horrible and looked sloppy.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 20, 2018)

AWP said:


> Don't tell me AFN is ahead of the curve for once.



Swapped channels.....Vonn's in 3rd......SAF@!#!!@%%


----------



## SaintKP (Feb 20, 2018)

Getting flashbacks of Cam Newton after he experienced Papa John for the first time.


----------



## nobodythank you (Feb 20, 2018)

View attachment 21564

Little late to the party......butttttt I don't think anyone will mind


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 20, 2018)

Rematch:  Woman's hockey Gold medal match....CAN vs USA!

Should be bloody.....


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2018)

Now this girl is a genius. 

'Worst. Olympian. Ever': Average skier sneaks into Olympics on technicality


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2018)

Could not agree more....in fact I got a little 'hot' watching them skate.

NSFW - language

Are Virtue and Moir 'banging' or what?!?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Now this girl is a genius.
> 
> 'Worst. Olympian. Ever': Average skier sneaks into Olympics on technicality






Ocoka said:


> Elizabeth Swaney's Halfpipe on skis...Check out the video
> 
> Bad American skier games the system to make Olympics




Beat ya to it, 2 days ago....'Murica!!!


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Beat ya to it, 2 days ago....'Murica!!!



I don't know what day of the week is.  lol

But I'll leave this right here for you.  

While you were sleeping: The U.S. men’s hockey team is out of the Olympics


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 21, 2018)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> I don't know what day of the week is.  lol
> 
> But I'll leave this right here for you.
> 
> While you were sleeping: The U.S. men’s hockey team is out of the Olympics




Beaver wanker...


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I hope your coverage is better than our NBC programming, though it won't be very hard to beat.


 
Local NBC affiliates in CA interrupted the hockey game for coverage of a high speed chase in Los Angeles.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 21, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I hope your coverage is better than our NBC programming, though it won't be very hard to beat.



I have over 6 channels dedicated strictly to Olympic coverage.


----------



## CQB (Feb 21, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Now this girl is a genius.
> 
> 'Worst. Olympian. Ever': Average skier sneaks into Olympics on technicality


She’s a champ!
Steve Bradbury deserves a mention from Wikipedia:
Steven Bradbury - Wikipedia
I’m not suggesting he’s anything but lucky. 

In the final, Bradbury was again well off the pace when all four of his competitors (Ohno, Ahn Hyun-Soo, Li and Turcotte) crashed out at the final corner while jostling for the gold medal. This allowed the Australian, who was around 15 m behind with only 50 m to go, to avoid the pile-up and take the victory.[15][16][18] Bradbury raised his arms aloft in complete disbelief and amazement at the unlikely circumstances of his victory. A shocked Bradbury became the first person from any southern hemisphere country to win a Winter Olympic event.[19] After a period of delay, the judges upheld the result and did not order a re-race, confirming Bradbury's victory.[20]

In an interview after winning his gold, referring to his two career- and life-threatening accidents,[21] Bradbury said "Obviously I wasn't the fastest skater. I don't think I'll take the medal as the minute-and-a-half of the race I actually won. I'll take it as the last decade of the hard slog I put in."


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 21, 2018)

Jamie Anderson just nailed a perfect 1080...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2018)

Oh no! 

North Korean cheerleader accidentally claps for Americans | Daily Mail Online

Media outlets are getting ton of shit for reporting this.  No humor when you know she (and her family) may be slaughtered for this.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2018)

Jesse Diggins win Gold in women’s cross country. Easily the BEST event I’ve watched this whole Olympics.

What a fucking beast.  Dig deeper than deep, came from behind and passed Sweden at the line.
*
To add.*...here is the call.  Turn up your sound and enjoy American's doing American things!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/966364759829483521


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 21, 2018)

Diggins is friggin awesome...and it doesn't hurt that she's kind of a babe as well.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 21, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Diggins is friggin awesome...and it doesn't hurt that she's kind of a babe as well.


Absolutely the most fun I've had watching any even this whole Olympics.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

Mens slalom was crazy.  The two top skiers (Hirscher, who is almost automatic, and Kristoffersen) both blew out.  It is such a demanding and unforgiving sport.  I love it.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

How about that women's hockey game?!  'Murica!  Hell yeah!

We may need a welfare check for @RackMaster


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2018)

Happy for the US Women, but last night's game is a prime example why hockey games should end in overtime; not a LAME shootout.  A high school hockey move on an exhausted goalie should not decide championships.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

I don't know.   They played an overtime, sudden death period first.  They also went through one round of shootouts.  It has to end at some point.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> I don't know.   They played an overtime, sudden death period first.  They also went through one round of shootouts.  It has to end at some point.



Your profile does not hint at your age; so it is possible we may not have shared the same experiences.  

Some of my greatest hockey memories are watching intense 1-1 games that would go into double or even triple overtime.  Both teams literally leave everything they have on the ice.  

A shootout?  Meh.  Terrible to lose that way and I have to believe somewhat bittersweet to win.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> I have over 6 channels dedicated strictly to Olympic coverage.




I think we should all be sensitive to your feelings about the hockey game. Sitting there in your log cabin, draining yet another bottle of Canadian Club, wearing three pairs of wool socks, snowed-in for months, anticipating a stunning victory over the Southern Barbarians, grill prepped for moose-steaks and _frites de castor..._


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Feb 22, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> I don't know.   They played an overtime, sudden death period first.  They also went through one round of shootouts.  It has to end at some point.



I think shootouts are gimmicks for the fans.  They are 100% a joke and honestly put way too much on a goalie.  You have goalies who have save percentages north of 90% for a season and then subject them to something where their save percentage will drop into a 50/50 based on some shooters.  Terrible.

That being said, congrats to the US team.  At least the Canadians can drown themselves in some poutine today.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Your profile does not hint at your age; so it is possible we may not have shared the same experiences.
> 
> Some of my greatest hockey memories are watching intense 1-1 games that would go into double or even triple overtime.  Both teams literally leave everything they have on the ice.
> 
> A shootout?  Meh.  Terrible to lose that way and I have to believe somewhat bittersweet to win.


I get it.  The shootout format definitely has it's share of "controversy".  But some of the same arguments can be made for long drawn out multiple period overtimes.  Is an exhausted team still the same one that started the game?   End with 5 on the ice or 1 on the ice, either way, it has to end. This format is a hybrid approach.  They played the sudden death period.  No answer.  Then had a five player shoot out.  Still no result.  So, single player shootout.  I'm fine with that, plus I had to get to bed at some point! 

Also, I don't think either goalie was too exhausted and the moves/shots the shooters were making were pretty solid.  You see the same stuff in the NHL.

I've heard the argument about making it a small series, like 3 games, as well.  But again, at some point, someone has to win and someone has to lose and that's just extending things unnecessarily, especially in the Olympics where you only have 2 weeks; we don't want cricket matches.

One last comment, the U.S. team definitely seemed to be the one with better legs last night.  They had the pressure on Canada almost the entire overtime period.  So, the "right" team came out on top last night.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh Canada....

First your girls shit the bed in one of the most intense and competive hockey overtime shootouts I’ve ever seen, but then your boys choke on their syrup in curling!?!

United States stuns Canada in men's curling semifinal; gold medal match next


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 22, 2018)

Like I said earlier, we may need a welfare check for @RackMaster.  It was a tough night for Canada.


----------



## CDG (Feb 22, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Jesse Diggins win Gold in women’s cross country. Easily the BEST event I’ve watched this whole Olympics.
> 
> What a fucking beast.  Dig deeper than deep, came from behind and passed Sweden at the line.
> 
> ...



That was fucking cool.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 22, 2018)

Eh!  We had to let you guys win a couple. . In all honesty I'd rather see losses in real competitive events, than anything else.  This has been a great games so far. 

Plus, we are still ahead in the overall medal count.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2018)

_Frites de castor _for those of you too lazy to translate is BEAVER FRIES in French. Because, as we all know, Canadians are pretty much French.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hockey game was epic.  I expect games like that for gold medal.  Mikaela won silver in combined....Vonn choked.  We won big air silver and half pipe gold.  BUT the best part was that gold in Cross country.  I havent cried like that since N-sync split up.....I mean go America!!!!!

X-D


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Hockey game was epic.  I expect games like that for gold medal.  Mikaela won silver in combined....Vonn choked.  We won big air silver and half pipe gold.  BUT the best part was that gold in Cross country.  I havent cried like that since N-sync split up.....I mean go America!!!!!
> 
> X-D




Jesse Diggins...that lil filly can cross my country anytime.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Jesse Diggins...that lil filly can cross my country anytime.



Just reposted that she will carry the flag during closing ceremonies.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2018)

FAKE NEWS???

The Internet is saying Canada lost to Germany in men’s hockey.

LOL - obviously that could have never happened, Canada has too much pride to lose a hockey game to the land of strudel cakes.

I’ll keep “refreshing”, like I’m sure @RackMaster is doing now, and wait for the correction. Which I’m certain will be arriving directly.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just reposted that she will carry the flag during closing ceremonies.




She can put the flag on my pole any day.


----------



## CDG (Feb 23, 2018)

I'd eat some fries out of her beaver. Or, wait, what was the deal with the beaver fries?  Is that not what that is?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2018)

Frites de castor...literally, Fries of the Beaver.

Right now I'm watching Eve Muirhead and the British 🇬🇧women's curling team take on a Sweden....Eve Muirhead could curl my stones any day.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mens big air...5 x 360 = holy f.......


Looks like we get Silver!!!!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 23, 2018)

Poor Canada.




I guess nice guys really do finish last!


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 23, 2018)

Holy moly, eh!...Canadians need to be on high alert.  After both hockey teams and the curling lose, a revolt must be imminent.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 24, 2018)

Ivanka Trump arrived in Pyongyang and she would get it with the quickness. What a well put together woman.

The US won the mens curling... What a sport!


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 24, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> we don't want cricket matches.
> .



Woah woah woah woah. You just watch it. 

Youuuu just waaaaatch it.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Poor Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is brutal.  At least we were on the podium.  After watching both men's, women's hockey and curling; they got into their heads and choked.  

At least overall we're going to have an all time medal count record.


----------



## Blizzard (Feb 24, 2018)

Team U.S.A.? More Like Team Minnesota

@Ooh-Rah


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 24, 2018)

Oh my!

Germany issues ‘travel advisory’ after beating Canada in 2018 Winter Olympics hockey



> Shortly after Canada’s loss, the German Foreign Office, based in Berlin, tweeted a “travel warning” for Germans in Canada, urging them to “hug” a Canadian. “Travel advisory: Germans in Canada should exercise a high degree of empathy. Be nice, don’t gloat, give hugs, buy rounds of hot chocolate. Just imagine how you would feel if Canada beat us in soccer,” reads the tweet.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2018)

Blizzard said:


> Team U.S.A.? More Like Team Minnesota
> 
> @Ooh-Rah



A good friend of mine in Virginia, MN curls with those dudes every week.  He was texting them most of the morning and says he expects to see them wearing their medals to the bar next week.  Dudes will never have to buy a beer again!


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> Oh my!
> 
> Germany issues ‘travel advisory’ after beating Canada in 2018 Winter Olympics hockey



Germany's last travel advisory concerning the Canadians was Juno Beach....


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 24, 2018)

AWP said:


> Germany's last travel advisory concerning the Canadians was Juno Beach....



And just like that one, if they aren't careful; this could end with a lot of dead Germans.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 24, 2018)

When you don't have Ryan Lochte and a gas station around...

*Canadian Olympic Athlete And Coach Apologize After Drunken Joyride Arrest*

"A Canadian athlete, his wife and his trainer were detained by South Korean police after drunkenly driving off in an unoccupied, idling car in Pyeongchang on Saturday, according to Reuters. Local press reported that the car was a pink Hummer."


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 25, 2018)

They are innocent.....that thing was a transformer!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 25, 2018)

[QUOTE=


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 25, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> We will still get Gold...





SpitfireV said:


> We'll see.



Ahem.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Ahem.



Honestly, I don't give a shit.  I care less about hockey than I do you.


----------



## SpitfireV (Feb 25, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Honestly, I don't give a shit.  I care less about hockey than I do you.



I'll take my gloat and bask in the warm glow of triumph anyway. 

Which is more than what the hockey teams did! 

Honestly though, I didn't watch it. I found it pretty boring mostly.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2018)

Look, the Winter Olympics are nice and all, but is your country America? Exactly. We are the planet's gold medal. You best recognize.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 25, 2018)

Russian Gold medal Hockey team sings Russian national anthem....yeah, can't blame them for that.

Triumphant Russian hockey team defies ban, sings national anthem after Olympic win (VIDEO)


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 25, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Russian Gold medal Hockey team sings Russian national anthem....yeah, can't blame them for that.
> 
> Triumphant Russian hockey team defies ban, sings national anthem after Olympic win (VIDEO)



It's cool, they'll lose this medal too after the next round of PED testing.


----------



## AWP (Feb 25, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> It's cool, they'll lose this medal too after the next round of PED testing.



When your curling team fails....do you expect any others to pass?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 25, 2018)

AWP said:


> Look, the Winter Olympics are nice and all, but is your country America? Exactly. We are the planet's gold medal. You best recognize.



I really like this version:


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> I'll take my gloat and bask in the warm glow of triumph anyway.
> 
> Which is more than what the hockey teams did!
> 
> Honestly though, I didn't watch it. I found it pretty boring mostly.



Given that our overall medal count beat the US for probably the first time ever, we can take a few losses.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 26, 2018)

.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 13, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> 2018 Army Olympians in PyeongChang | GoArmy.com
> 
> Army has a very strong presence in bobsledding and luge events.



For the EOD folks here, some of you may know him as he was a Marine EOD Tech.


----------



## DocIllinois (Mar 13, 2018)

NavyBuyer said:


> For the EOD folks here, some of you may know him as he was a Marine EOD Tech.
> 
> View attachment 21833



EOD in the box for roughing.  

I love it.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2018)

DocIllinois said:


> EOD in the box for roughing.
> 
> I love it.



I guess in his case, it's the hurt locker?


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 18, 2018)

Gold medal! Lost both legs to an IED blast but that didn't stop him from being an Olympic gold medal winner. Semper Fi!


----------



## Grunt (Mar 18, 2018)

Warriors aren't changed by their circumstances...they CHANGE their circumstances!

Semper Fi, Brother and congratulations on the victory!


----------

